# Bathroom Kitchen Combo



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Taken from the NZ Herald (local newspaper) Is this allowed in the US or anywhere else (apart from maybe 3rd world countries) 

The toilet/shower/kitchen contravenes building and health and safety requirements in New Zealand.

A landlord tried to rent a North Shore studio which had the kitchen, bathroom and laundry in the same room.
The real estate agent advertising the property pulled the listing yesterday after complaints from flat-hunters who pointed out the owners had breached hygiene rules.
The furnished flat, up for $190 a week, is part of Anthony Wong and Anita Leung's five-bedroom family home on Lyttelton Ave in Forrest Hill.
Photos on the Trade Me listing showed a room which, on one side, had cupboards, a sink and bench top. A stove hob, microwave and mini fridge sit on top, while a washing machine sits in a space below. A tube of toothpaste can be seen next to the kitchen sink.
On the other side of the room is the toilet and shower with the mirror above the vanity showing the microwave and fridge in the background.

The main room shows a bed, couch, desk and a storage cupboard which doubles as a wardrobe.
Water, power and broadband were included in the rent.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I could cook sh*t while I take a sh*t.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You don't **** where you eat.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Think about all the time saved in the morning!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

justme said:


> You don't **** where you eat.



Hell, even dogs know better...


----------

